#  > 【園藝苗圃】 圖文創作區 >  > 創作藝想園 >  > 繪圖切磋 >  > [技法] 13年第一季繪圖紀錄

## 小黑貓

大家日安!這裡不才B.Cat
過了一段時間~在一個夜黑風大的夜晚上~有閒情逸致XDDD~
其實是想做一個小紀錄~然後分享給大家參考=D~

這裡是用 SAI 作繪圖過程 繪圖大小不大1000*1000 PX  300 DPI

在一開始前我只想著 我想畫張CG圖.想要練練色彩的感覺
當然以上述點為出發點.是需要一個角色或是一個景物.在這裡不才選擇角色

角色選擇某朋友當作主角
純粹只想搞畫他

好~不廢話~這下先進入正題!!


首先!先定出角色的基本骨架


在這裡作一個小解說:骨架比例並沒有非常正確.畢竟自己還需要多練習XD~
所以先在這裡定了一個半身的角度.沒有誇張的動作~畫起來也比較輕鬆XD~

然後就大約先抓一下各比例之後~塗塗改改.然後先上第一次的草稿.



在這一部分我直接在骨架上加了毛皮跟角色的裝飾品
也一並直接定出了身體體態.這一部分也可以留著下一步在作
不才兩種都有用.但都是看感覺而定~

說不定原本定在強壯的體態~但突然想要給它變成前肚貼後背也形=D~ XDD

接下來確定之後我精細了一次的草稿.至少讓畫面不要這麼凌亂
以下



這裡除了加上些裝飾的東西還有突顯些想要感覺毛的筆觸
大概草稿就定這樣.不過怎麼看還是覺得不夠有霸氣

是讓我覺得倘蕩蕩的胸口讓我覺得:
 恩....這傢伙一定會怕冷~而且怕的要死~但是又想裝勇WWW
所以~最後給他加上最後的衣物



最後~草稿階段就完成啦~
不過好像離我自己一開始奠定的目標還有差距~
所以就採階段式進度 一步一步慢慢來~ =D~

接下來就是用以上的草稿畫出現搞塗啦=D~
由於步驟煩躁~所以直接就上色啦=D

剛開始就是先上抵色摟



我的習慣是先把各部位先上好底色.
也可以從這步驟先去選配色.主要就是讓自己覺得OK就好啦=D




配好色之後部才習慣是從陰影部分先上色
也是先從面積最大的底色先上漸層



然後再加上一層陰影部=D



底色上完~覺得OK後就開始上亮面啦 =D



然後其他部位.也是依樣畫葫蘆



一樣一樣~=D



然後調整圖層的順序.把全部的配件都合理化



然後結合背景=D~因為只是角色為主題就沒有加上複雜的背景啦



然後最後合併圖層之後再補畫上最後想要的感覺=D



-------以上-----------------
是這次的的繪圖過程分享
其實畫圖沒有一定規則
以上只是不才的方法~相信大家一定會有屬於自己的方式
也會找到自己專屬的畫法=D  以上~

歡迎有問題發問啦~XD=D

----------


## 燄瀆

小黑貓你好~
看了這篇真是讓我恍然大悟，因為之前我打草稿都是一體成型，直接在同一圖層修改
現在看來我的方法好像是很累人的OTZ
之前也有其他獸說了這樣的方式，我就再加開一個圖層，但效果還是沒有出來...
原來是要開多個圖層才能達到修改的目的啊
多開幾個圖層反而會更清楚自己要畫的動作，也更易於修改了~
感謝小黑貓的示範！

----------


## 陸合巡

請問要怎樣來決定圖層的數量呢?才剛開始學用SAI不久，只用兩三個圖層的時候常常手忙腳亂塗到不該塗的地方，一口氣全部分開來之後卻發現太多了找不到我正要塗的部分...

----------


## 小黑貓

to:*燄瀆*
其實這方法也行的!因為也是有畫過整個過程只用一個圖層作畫的方式.
其實圖層是用來作分類管理比較方便.然後事後作修改也可以很方便

就把圖層想像成是描圖紙.這樣說應該會比較好理解.
不過作業需要到多次修搞.我是會建議用圖層去作修改.至少可以看到前後差別
不過也是有用一個圖層作修改的人也是大有人在 =D

TO:*陸合巡*
數量取決於個人!
一般來說會越少越好.不過如果是初學究竟可能去試著開圖層.去了解圖層的特性
然後在持續練習的狀態下慢慢的遞減圖層的數量
就會抓到較屬於自己的畫法摟.當然也包括圖層數 =D

以上=D

----------


## 狼之風

黑貓前輩真的說的好詳細喔
我現在大部分清楚sai的功能了
不過我還是得再加強了

----------


## 小黑貓

其實算普普通通啦!
只算是大階段的講解下
總不可能叫我一筆畫一張圖吧WW~ 

最後~加油啦

----------


## 幻天睨

貓貓好厲害!!而且好詳細!!
原來貓貓加亮色都非常的大膽@A@

----------


## 小黑貓

厲害是還不至於.詳細也沒有詳細到詳細~畢竟太詳細會很乏味WW

不過深色跟亮面 如果不"適時"大膽突破 只會讓畫面會覺得很沒魄力或是感覺霧濛濛的
至少這是我自己遇到的情況

----------

